# Twas the night before Christmas, and all through the pastures...



## Trusty Rusty (May 2, 2014)

I am in a holiday Mood, because it is the Christmas Eve, so I decided to write this. I hope you all like it. 

Twas the night before Christmas, and all through the pastures,
All the creatures we sleeping, all safe, snug and warm.
The bridals were hung in the tack room with care,
In hopes that St. Nicholas would soon be there.

The horses were nestled all warm in their sheds
While visions of apples and carrots danced through their heads.
The Quarter Horses, the Thoroughbreds and even the Mustang,
The barrel racer's and cow horses were all sleeping.

When out in the paddock there arose such a clatter
Midnight awoke in her pasture to see what was the matter.
She moved to the fence quick as she could
To see where the noise came from, if she could.

The sight Midnight beheld as she gazed out that night
Was a beautiful horse all whiter than white.
He wore a red blanket so nice to behold,
His hooves how they sparkled all glittery gold.

With swift motions to our pastures he came,
As silvery moonlight danced from his mane.
More rapid than barrel racers his hoof beats they came,
And he neighed and he snorted and called us by name.

He was our Christmas, a horse of white,
Who has come to all horses, on that one special night.
He was gallant example who served man so well,
Especially those with whom a baby did dwell.

For those special horses who shared pasture,
To give comfort and warmth to the foals and us all.
Now thinking of them, he entered the gate,
To distribute among us, apple treats and more.

Through the fields he came, his hoof beats so light,
And he stopped by each gate in our pastures that night.
Apple treats he did give to all in our pastures, 
More heart or more courage, or to be free from harm.

He spoke not a word but went straight to his work,
And he filled all the feeders then turned with a jerk.
And nickering softly on gold hooves so bright,
And giving a nod he went into the night,
And Midnight heard him neigh as he went out of sight…

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a Good Ni-i-i-i-ight!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

